# Things to do with your GSD to strengthen your bond.



## elisabeth_00117

I thought this would be a fun thread where we could come up with ideas on things we can do as owners to strengthen/build upon the bond between handler/owner and our GSD's.

What do you do with your dog to strengthen the bond you share?


These are some of the things I do (I am sure there are more but these were off the top of my head):

1. Marker = treat EVERYTIME, even if *I* mess up.

2. Corrections are never given out without thought or reason. Corrections are fair.

Have I taught the command properly? Does the dog understand the command? What can I do to help the dog understand what is being asked? Have I proofed the command/task? Did I communicate the command/task properly? 

3. Ensure that he has sufficent excerise, training, socialization, basic needs are met daily. 

4. Reward desired behaviours, even if it is just sitting quietly at your feet in the house.

5. Play with my dog - like REALLY play.

6. Allow my dog time to "be just a dog".

7. Understand *my* dogs needs and provide for them on a daily basis. This will be different day to day and dog to dog.

8. Provide my dog with opportunities to excell and also to grow (when to apply pressure and when not too).

9. Teach my dog in a happy, fun, positive manner.

10. Spend quality time with my dog doing things he enjoys (hiking, playing ball, swimming, playing in the snow, walking, etc.).


----------



## chicagojosh

well on top of what you said...belly rubs, pets and cuddling


----------



## Sunstreaked

I'd love if people would get really specific. 

One thing I do, when training - such as loose leash walking - is to stop every 3 mins or so and use my excited voice to tell her what a good girl she is and we play for about 30 seconds or so before going back for another few minutes of training. Eva seems to love it and I am more relaxed after each play time. We both seem to have a better attitude and she's more engaged with me during that session.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

For Victor it is playing ball with him and brushing him. He loves to be brushed. He will rub himself up against you and that is how he shows love to us. He is a great dog he just does not show it to anyone else but us. 

Jamie-cuddles in bed at night and in the morning. She is a big talker too when it is cuddle time. Jamie is a love bug which is great.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I will try to give examples of each.



elisabeth_00117 said:


> 1. Marker = treat EVERYTIME, even if *I* mess up.


If I click or mark with a "YES!" too early or too late, I still give him his reward because the mistake was MINE. 

The marker is always a signal that the reward is coming, this keeps the communication between handler and dog clear.

For an example, the other day I was teaching Stark a new behaviour. I wanted him to ring these bells on the cue "Jingle Bells". I hung the bells on the door and had him nose them. As soon as his nose touched the bells "Click - treat". One time he went in for the bells, didn't touch them yet but I thought he was going to so I clicked, he looked at me expecting his reward - my mistake, not his. He got the treat.




elisabeth_00117 said:


> 2. Corrections are never given out without thought or reason. Corrections are fair.
> 
> Have I taught the command properly? Does the dog understand the command? What can I do to help the dog understand what is being asked? Have I proofed the command/task? Did I communicate the command/task properly?


Before I correct my dog, especially young dogs I ensure that he knows what is being asked. I never correct lightly. 

I always try to re-direct behaviours into something more desirable but when the time a correction is needed, I make darn sure that *I* did everything in my power to ensure the dog understood what was being asked.

For an example, I was babysitting another dog for 2 weeks. Both dogs were off leash. The new dog does not have a lot of training, so I didn't expect her to come when called. Stark is EXCELLENT off leash, KNOWS what "heya" means (my recall command), I gave the command. Stark looked up, stepped toward me, looked back at the new dog then back at me and ran to the new dog, totally ignored my command. He was told to platz and was put on a long lead for the rest of the time outdoors. Correction for not listening to the command. His recall is very good under almost any distraction and so that behaviour was just bratty teenage behaviour. I have proofed it enough times, in enough situations, in enough places to know that my dog understands the command. 




elisabeth_00117 said:


> 3. Ensure that he has sufficent excerise, training, socialization, basic needs are met daily.


This is different for every dog. I know how much excerise my dog needs to be balanced, a good hour of off-leash time, a couple of walks and some training throughout the day will keep him pretty content. We live in an apartment building so socialization happens every time we step out our door whether we look for it or not. We meet new people, dogs, etc. every time we go potty.

He is fed daily, water changed few times per day and any thing else that needs to be done to keep him healthy and happy.




elisabeth_00117 said:


> 4. Reward desired behaviours, even if it is just sitting quietly at your feet in the house.


I try to reward any behaviours that I want to keep. Quiet play in the house, walking nicely on a leash outdoors, being friendly to people while in public, laying down when I am chatting with someone, etc. 

Let the dog know he is doing good.




elisabeth_00117 said:


> 5. Play with my dog - like REALLY play.


This is huge for us.

My dog is NOT food or toy motivated. Play is huge with Stark, especially when it comes to training.

He likes to play rough, jump on me, mouth my hands or arms, be pushed around and to push me around. Play bounce at me and me at him. Keeps my dog motivated and engaged with me while working. It also helps build our bond by him knowing what pressure is acceptable with me and what is not. 

He is NOT allowed to play like this with ANYONE else. JUST ME and JUST when I SAY so.




elisabeth_00117 said:


> 6. Allow my dog time to "be just a dog".


Allow him to sniff on walks, allow him to mark (when off leash - not while walking), allow him to play with other dogs his size and energy level, allow him to be off leash and explore (safely).




elisabeth_00117 said:


> 7. Understand *my* dogs needs and provide for them on a daily basis. This will be different day to day and dog to dog.


My dog is not a huge fan of chidlren, he is scared of him. I have worked with him to a point where I can have children approach him calmly and have them pet him, play ball or walk him but I know he gets nervous when they become loud, rowdy or are nervous of him. 

I understand this and ensure that I don't put him in situations that make him uncomfortable like that.

He will not be approached by a child running at him (I stand infront of him to give him so 'peace'), I intercept children and show them how to interact with my dog



elisabeth_00117 said:


> 8. Provide my dog with opportunities to excell and also to grow (when to apply pressure and when not too).


During training I know when he is ready to move on to the next step and when he is not. When to add a little pressure (say distractions, corrections, etc.) and when not too. When I need to go back and re-teach something or re-think how to do soemthing.




elisabeth_00117 said:


> 9. Teach my dog in a happy, fun, positive manner.


If I get frustrated (this is a hard one for me because I like everything to be perfect the first time around) - walk away.

Training and owning a dog is fun and should remain that way, otherwise stop doing what you are doing until you can remember that again.




elisabeth_00117 said:


> 10. Spend quality time with my dog doing things he enjoys (hiking, playing ball, swimming, playing in the snow, walking, etc.).


I try to do this on a daily basis but with life being so busy, sometimes it's hard to accomplish but we do managed to get out there and do "fun things" atleast once or twice per week. Such as swimming, hiking or going to train at the club which he LOVES.


----------



## codmaster

Very informative!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mahhi22

Elizabeth, 
This is nicely written. I'm saving it as my K9 10 Commandments. Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## PaddyD

mahhi22 said:


> Elizabeth,
> This is nicely written. I'm saving it as my K9 10 Commandments. Thanks for putting it together.


Ditto

Give your dog a sense of importance, responsibility, and most importantly, a sense of humor.


----------



## Jason L

Well put, Elisabeth!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Thanks everyone, I was talking to someone from my club today and the topic came up so I thought I would post this here.

I would be interested to know what others do with their dogs as well.


----------



## KonaK9

Yea this one helped me out a lot as well...until reading this I felt at a total loss with my dog.


A few clarifications though if you dont mind... When you (and any others that want to chip in) mention corrections how do you go about correcting them?

For example: I believe every dog needs some off leash time. However when I go to a dog park, no matter if there are 10 other dogs or just me and her, when its time to leave I can give any command i choose and she will just look at me then keep sniffing...you can imagine how long it takes for me to get her to come home.

She does not get excited about food or toys so rewarding (but more importantly corrections) is exceptionally hard for me. Other than leashing her like you said what other forms of corrections can be used short of anything physical?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## FG167

KonaK9 said:


> For example: I believe every dog needs some off leash time. However when I go to a dog park, no matter if there are 10 other dogs or just me and her, when its time to leave I can give any command i choose and she will just look at me then keep sniffing...you can imagine how long it takes for me to get her to come home.


I'm not sure the age on your dog. But, how I taught Madix his recall seemed to work exceptionally well - as it did for my other lab. It will be the way that I teach it from now on. Perhaps you can try a couple of the things I do and see how they go over...

When he was a baby, I'd wait for him to wander away and then I would make some noise and jog in the other direction, making noise and glancing back - it would inevitably bring him running. As soon as he came it was HUGE party time (I know you said your dog isn't very treat/toy motivated, perhaps this might be a good time to toss in some treats and toys to make them seem more desirable as well) - sometimes it was just me so we did a little rough-housing and lots of excited talking and petting and maybe some short spurts of chase and if I had treats/toys, those as well. I did this ALL the time. In the house, outside, while he was on lead, off lead, with distractions, without distractions. Also if he just happened to be heading in my direction, same story. I was THE fun place to be!

I never, ever use his recall word when he's been naughty. Not to say that I don't call him to me, because I do - and I know that is controversial and some may frown on that. However, he's 1.5 yrs, when he's naughty and he sees me find out what he's done and he takes off, that is not ok. I make him come back and usually do a lot of frowning and pointing at whatever he did (shredded paper, etc), combined with my "mad mom voice". Then he has to stay in the vicinity while I clean up whatever, then it's over and done. 

The results of these two - I have been able to call him off running people waving toys (this was a deliberate test), squirrels, rabbits, other dogs, a tennis ball I threw (that was by far the hardest) etc etc. PLUS when we come upon people at the park or when hiking, he ALWAYS comes straight back to me immediately - because people might have treats, but Mommy is more fun first!


----------



## King&Skylar

Clicker training is the one thing that has made me & Skylar bond so well, so fast! She loves doing things for me, she gets REALLY excited/proud when she learns something new (so do I!) I will never train my dogs any other way then clicker training, it's incredible how much it makes you bond. I make her training sessions into a game and we both have so much fun.


----------



## Lilie

I think each dog should be treated differently. What works for one may not work for another. You utilize your foundations (like training techniques) but tweak them to best fit the dog you are working with. 

Hondo is a very sensitive dog. If I ever struck him or even thumped him, he would fall apart. A stern voice is all it takes to make him melt. And even that - I have to vary my voice to match the action he created. 

As a young dog, he is going to mess up. I have to allow him the ability to learn from his mistakes. An example would be if I told him to 'wait' and he broke it. Everything stops, he has to return to the original spot and 'wait' again. I don't punish him for breaking, I just keep repeating it until he performs the task I am asking him to do.  

Once in a while he'll get into a mood where he tests me. When that happens, I make him lay down by me and stay, like a time out. It lets him know I'm in charge, and I'm not happy with him, but in the same moment I still love him and want him by me. This works for Hondo - when at rest and not being punished, he lays by me. 

I think a bond is formed when you respect your dog as much as he/she respects you. Love comes with time - but respect has to come first.


----------



## FG167

Lilie said:


> And even that - I have to vary my voice to match the action he created.
> 
> As a young dog, he is going to mess up. I have to allow him the ability to learn from his mistakes.


I live by these two things as well!! I use uh-uh or I don't think so when he's doing something that is not really desired, but not horrible. I use "NO!" when he's REALLY bad, or doing something harmful and I very, very rarely use bad dog. 

I LOVE your second statement here. I think it's the biggest key to getting a dog that WANTS to work for you. If they offer a behavior or don't "get" it and you tolerate and are patient and reward for trying if it's in the right direction and let them keep attempting. It makes for a WONDERFUL companion who wants to please you and tries his hardest to offer behavior that has gotten positive responses in the past. This is actually my favorite part of training, seeing what Madix will offer and working off of that.


----------



## Ace952

good info!

Me and my boys just patrol the area trying to pick up chicks. They bring in the hot looking women who pet them which they love and I get to talk and get a phone number or two from it.

We bond this way alllll the time.


----------



## brembo

I have found that working on Banjo's paws has helped with trust. Most dogs, at least in my experience, are weirdo about fiddling with their feet. I have spent many an hour poking and prodding at his paws. I now am able to grab a paw and do pretty much whatever I want. It's great for nail trimming and general inspection (torn pads etc). In fact, a gentle rub and massage of his paws will settle him down. He will now offer up a paw for rubs, and trust me with said paw. 

Pink Belly: Slap the dogs belly till it turns pink. Sounds horrid, but my dog at least goes ape-poo over this game. Slap hard enough to be sorta uncomfortable to the pooch, while trying to keep the dog on it's back. Once the dog manages to roll over and regain it's feet you HAVE to allow the dog to gnaw and fight back. I wear motorcycle racing leathers when I play this game as it gets my dog incredibly revved up. 

All that nonsense being said, if I even begin to raise my voice my dog goes submissive. I can hit him with a punch that would lay a person out and he loves it, if I say something loud he cowers awfully.


----------



## Bridget

Ace, that is funny, thanks, I needed a laugh today!

I strengthen my bond with Heidi by taking her with me whenever I can, running errands, shopping, everywhere; we're a team. Also, I talk to her all the time. I'm not mistaking her for a human, I know she doesn't understand many of my words, but she likes it when I talk to her.


----------



## PaddyD

Ace952 said:


> good info!
> 
> Me and my boys just patrol the area trying to pick up chicks. They bring in the hot looking women who pet them which they love and I get to talk and get a phone number or two from it.
> 
> We bond this way alllll the time.


LOL, that is so true. Don't know why my wife disapproves.

As for bonding, I 'handle' my dog a lot. As a pup she didn't like being touched, now she's addicted to pets, massages, tummy rubs, etc Trimming nails and grooming is a snap.


----------



## Lesley1905

Good pointers on this thread! Thanks guys! I always make an effort to give my dogs individual attention. I taught Brody to "come close" and he comes and leans into or goes between my legs and I give him lots of love. I do this alot in between training and playing ball with him.


----------



## Bullet

As far as bonding goes, I figure out a plan that my dogs look to me for all of their rewards and guidance, without much pressure/stress. In other word the way to success goes through me.

I balance training with what I call quality time as well. For example my dog Hex is hanging out with me inside listening to the radio while I'm doing a little surfing/computer work.

Al Govednik


----------



## Ruthie

Interesting topic, Elisabeth. I haven't really thought of it that specifically before. You have challenged me. 

I think for me, bonding is about communication. Anything that I can do that reinforces clear communication between Bison and me strengthens the bond. I am in the habit of chatting a lot with my dogs. I think they understand much more of speech than we give them credit for. I tell him everything that is happening. For example, yesterday morning I told him, "I am leaving and I won't be home until late, Miss Kate is going to come and let you out and feed you. I will see you when I get home." I know he understands at least a little bit of that because he walked toward his bed rather than trying to go with me.

More importantly though, I try to pay attention to what he is telling me. I try to learn his body language to anticipate what he needs or wants. For example, I think there is a difference between when he needs to all out exercise or if he needs mental stimulation. 

Also, picking up on his routine so I know what he is doing and can guess a little of what he is thinking. I think of it as treating him with respect. For example, I know that he likes to do a check of the house at night. When I turn the light off in the bedroom, he goes through the house and checks each room, gets a drink, then comes and jumps on the bed to check on me. I don't interrupt that routine. I let him do his thing then wait for him to come back and give him some chin scratches before he settles in.

These are just some examples. I can sum it up with that feeling of looking in his eyes and he looks back at me and there is that understanding between us. I love it!


----------



## zyppi

Time + training + care + feeding = bonding


----------



## Chuck

I take mine on long walks, and spend a lot of time with her when I'm home. She pretty much is with me the whole time when I'm home. She even gets to go for an occasional ride. The GSD is a good family dog because of the bond. It seems easy for them to bond (esp with their primary caretaker). Socialization is really important also. Mine goes with us when we go boating and she really likes that. She goes nuts when I'm hooking the boat trailer up to the truck.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

I sometimes personally wonder if the bond between Mommy ( me ) and Cullen could be broken!!! Every morning, we wake up, go outside, have some play in the yard and frisbee time regardless of weather or schedule. He then lays at my feet while I go through the schedule for the day and get my son to school... I take him everywhere I am allowed. 

He LOVES frisbee time, and he is absolutely crazy about getting to sleep in our room, ro twice a week or so, he gets to sleep in the bed ( until he gets hot and heads to the floor) with my husband and I. He is so attentive to me, and though he is a pain to get in the tub on bath day, he will jump right in when one of us is in there, so sometimes, I break out the bathing suit, act like I am showering and he jumps in and shower time is fun for him! We do a lot of brushing, he allows me to poke and prod and cut his nails, and then training.. when we do training, it is one-on-one outside of Schutzhund Club on Saturday. We don't use correction unless absolutely needed, and we praise for the smallest things. I was once told at our club that " they have never seen a Schutzhund dog that does everything you ask, just to be loved on by mommy" toys not needed


----------



## DellaDog

*bonding with a rescue*

This is my 2nd rescue GSD, but the first I rescued when he was only 9 weeks. He grew up with me and we were totally connected. He honestly knew "a hundred" words and always seemed to understand what I was saying. He was the best dog I will ever have in my life I believe. 

Della, my 2nd rescue, I got when she was I figure 6-9 months old and she had been abused/neglected before being taken away by the Sheriff's. So, when I got her it was/is a big challenge that I am still working on. I was very quiet and gentle with her at first (probably too much so) and just let her realize all humans would not yell or hit and that she would always have food and water and her own yard and toys. The first two days at home she would hardly even come into my TV room to sit with me. She would come in, look around, sniff, and haul butt back to the living room.

I have had her for 4 months now and we are well on our way, although I know it will take longer to get her where she needs to be. She is a real handful and tries my patience on a daily basis....lol She is very very energetic and I have to take her outside to play fetch a couple of times a night and several on weekends, plus walks when we can. And, inside she plays with toys all night, half the time wanting me to join in. I don't know if she is keeping me young or running me into an early grave most days....lol

But, just look at her pictures and that smiling face and you know she is now a happy dog and is treated with the love and respect a GSD deserves. I'd say we have bonded pretty good so far and it should only get better with time.


----------



## onyx'girl

Della is very lucky to have found a loving forever home! I know she will pay you back with her love and loyalty. 
I share a tight bond with all three of my dogs. My rescue was one that was harder to crack, because she was always looking around "watching her back" when I adopted her and training classes were difficult because she never gave eye contact. Now that she knows she is safe, she is a love and as you posted DellaDog, smiles happily....though all the pics I have of her make her look like she is wanted somewhere. She is camera shy bigtime!

I think the best bonding time is when Karlo and I are training, tracking especially. Tracking is just me and the dog and the scent he is tracking. It is usually early morning or later in the day and the need to rush isn't there, it is peaceful and quiet. I really am missing it this time of year with a foot of snow on the ground!


----------



## stacey_eight

Hide and Seek has turned into a big-time bonding game for Zeke and I. We have a large park across the street and he loves to fetch his Orbee on a string. I'll toss it as hard as I can and while he's running after it I'll duck behind a tree, playground equipment etc. He is SO proud of himself when he finds me. He'll drop the ball at my feet and the game goes on. I wish I had the time for SAR training, I think he'd rock at it.


----------



## doggiedad

i've never thought about strengthening our bound. i feed my dog,
play with him, train him, excercise him, treat him for doing
things and for doing nothing. he sleeps in bed with us and
he'll jump on the sofa and lay on you. we spend quality time together.
i think bonding comes from from all of the things mentioned above plus other things. how do you know you're strenthening your bond with your
dog by doing certain things? we don't know what our dogs are thinking
or feeling about us.


----------



## CXVIII

So much great information! I read through every single post. Thanks everyone!

I know this isn't the topic of the thread but ive got a quick question. From what i read it seems to me like many people keep their GSD indoors. Im going to be buying a GSD soon but im planning on keeping him outside 95% of the time, is that bad in any way?

Also, ive got a bit of trouble finding a good reputable breeder who can give me exactly what i want. If you want to help me out i would high appreciate it:


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/150577-help-finding-breeder.html


----------



## lrodptl

I find the best "bonding" experiences are the fast paced leash walk,just me and him moving forward and the no stimulation side by side lie down. I'll just lie on the kitchen floor or the yard a couple of times a day with him with a hand on him,no playing,no requests,no expectations,just lay there.


----------



## amos.healey

lrodptl said:


> I find the best "bonding" experiences are the fast paced leash walk,just me and him moving forward and the no stimulation side by side lie down. I'll just lie on the kitchen floor or the yard a couple of times a day with him with a hand on him,no playing,no requests,no expectations,just lay there.


hmmm....everybody's bonding is different..i think


----------



## lrodptl

amos.healey said:


> hmmm....everybody's bonding is different..i think


Had to bond this way with this particular pup/dog as he was extremely submissive/fearful. All the training,ballplay,swimming,offleash walking etc allowed him to focus elsewhere but one on one with no stimulation his uncomfortableness would resurface. On leash traveling (not really a walk) and one on one laying around with limited outside distraction,and touching him has promoted the trust and bonding,and relieved his stress in my presence particularly. I've done this with all my dogs (this is my 5th GSD)whether they were high nerve threshold or low threshold like Fritz. The drawback is the bond becomes much greater than with other family members who only participate in stimulation activities. We encourage our kids to participate.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

I think that everything us owners do for our dogs makes our bonds with them second to none! Spending every spare second/minute you have on your dogs is special! Nero and I are very close. As I do the feeding grooming and most of all the fun play times we have! So he is basically stuck to me like glue! Our favourite thing is cuddles at bedtime he lies at the side of the bed and has massages and tickles for about half an hour and then he will often lick my face as if he was trying to say goodnight, And he will then go to his bed and go night nights...


----------



## NancyJ

I don't think I ever understood how deep a bond could be with my dog until I started working with one in a partnership where his skills complemented my skills and he went beyond being a pet to being a partner with a common goal.


----------



## DougGeneration

They can be different alright, but what's common is that you and your dog, like jocoyn said, should complement one another. To the point that you count on one another, and that you can bring out the best of each other.


----------



## VomBlack

Personally I don't understand why some people get a dog only to have it live out in the yard. I consider my dogs to be a part of the family, and as a result they live and sleep indoors. If all the dogs needs are met as far as socialization, training, exercise.. then perhaps that would work. Just offering my personal opinion though, not something i'd be able to do unless I also happen to spend 95% of my time outside too.


----------



## danbibby

Same here. A dog is not a trophy show piece or something you display just to say..."I have one."


----------



## Cara Fusinato

I guess my bonding time is every moment -- anything we do from travel to walk in the forest to watch TV to hang out on the deck while we run our garden trains to ride in the car to a local store for an ice cream run. As long as it's together time, it's bonding time. As long as it is love with firmness and leadership, it's bonding time.


----------



## rainy1023

Studies show hold them close and put your voice box on the head and praise them. kiss them and pet them hold them tight. 
Along with eye contact, laying with them being the alpha never being mean but making them listen the alpha never hurts. Treating them as kids letting them playing with the family. Involve them in playing ball, water fights. swimming, with all your kids. We even played hide and seek with our gsd as we grew up. 
He even licked our dairy queen cup. We put sunglasses on his head. He followed us everywhere. Our house was always fun chaos and he was always allowed to join in. He even sat at the dinner table on a bench. He never stole food. He waited for his scraps til everyone was done. We have pictures at the family dinner table. He was a exceptional dog.


----------



## chelle

CXVIII said:


> So much great information! I read through every single post. Thanks everyone!
> 
> I know this isn't the topic of the thread but ive got a quick question. From what i read it seems to me like many people keep their GSD indoors. Im going to be buying a GSD soon but im planning on keeping him outside 95% of the time, is that bad in any way?
> 
> Also, ive got a bit of trouble finding a good reputable breeder who can give me exactly what i want. If you want to help me out i would high appreciate it:
> 
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/150577-help-finding-breeder.html


I think you'll find the majority of people here keep their dogs indoors. People tend to have strong feelings about this, so you may want to start a whole new thread, but be forewarned, most will likely try to convince you to bring the dog inside to live.

I know people have their reasons to keep their dogs outdoors. I won't begin to debate that. I have no interest in an outdoors dog myself, as all my dogs are my pets and sleep inside. My life and lifestyle and preference.

The one thing you might want to think about, since it goes along the vein of this thread, is if you want to bond strongly, it might be hampered if the dog is literally outdoors 95% of the time... since that only leaves 5% !!


----------



## rainy1023

We had a neighbor as I grew up her mom didn't want the dog the poor dog was out in all sorts of weather. The dog was always out side chained to his dog house. We called many times and so did neighbors. The one neighbor let the dog loose once but they found it. The dogs life was on a chain and out all the time.The dog died tied up and with rabies and flies and magets where eating the poor dog that is all I remember. I never forget my friend wailing when she found her dog and her mom could have cared less for the dog. I understand you want to leave a dog outside but 95 percent of the time is really no reason to have a dog. Even for protection. Please rethink leaving the dog outside all that time. It was no life for the dog and every kid in the neighborhood remembers that. Would you want to live outside 95 percent of the time in the old weather even. I urge you to rethink the amount of time you plan to leave the dog outside.Her mom should of been prosecuted for cruelty.


----------



## Wagers

I use old shirts for bedding.


----------



## vietguy357

Me and Leo take naps out in the backyard together. If he wakes up before me he would lick my face to make sure I was "alive" before falling back asleep.  If I ignore him, he would start pulling my shirt or go drink water so that his face is wet then give me extra wet kisses.


----------



## Laney

VomBlack said:


> Personally I don't understand why some people get a dog only to have it live out in the yard. I consider my dogs to be a part of the family, and as a result they live and sleep indoors. If all the dogs needs are met as far as socialization, training, exercise.. then perhaps that would work. Just offering my personal opinion though, not something i'd be able to do unless I also happen to spend 95% of my time outside too.


I agree! For my dog it is the opposite. He is only outside alone about 5% of the time. I take him anywhere and everywhere I can. He comes to work with me, to family events, car rides, errands (when he can't come in we walk to the stores and I will stay outside with Rivers while his daddy runs in to get what we need..its nice bonding time and gets us all exercise), etc. When I know my dog will have to be alone in the yard for more than a few hours during the day, I arrange for a long break from work to take him to the park, or for someone to come over and take him on a walk/puppy sit for a couple hours. I know I spoil my dog, but he is my baby and I have never had a stronger bond with any dog before. Rivers knows he is part of the family. Not only does my time with him strengthen our bond, but it also keeps me happy and healthy. I spent all weekend outside with Rivers (hiking, dog parks, beach, etc.), I had my mom and her dog meet us at the dog park and she couldn't stop commenting on how happy and healthy I look, and how well Rivers and I respond to each other. On top of that, I talk to my dog all the time, especially when it is just me and him. He may not understand what I am saying, but he knows I am acknowledging that he is with me, and communicating with him (just like I communicate with everyone else, as opposed to only using commands, praises, corrections to communicate with him - he is family, not just a dog). I definitely feel like that strengthens our bond


----------



## vietguy357

VomBlack said:


> Personally I don't understand why some people get a dog only to have it live out in the yard. I consider my dogs to be a part of the family, and as a result they live and sleep indoors. If all the dogs needs are met as far as socialization, training, exercise.. then perhaps that would work. Just offering my personal opinion though, not something i'd be able to do unless I also happen to spend 95% of my time outside too.


I like to keep my dogs outside once they get their vaccinations. They like having the freedom of coming and going in and out of their big dog house. Especially since we have a pretty big back yard for them to run and play. I never like the thought keeping my dogs trapped inside the house for any amount of time.


----------



## PaddyD

mahhi22 said:


> Elizabeth,
> This is nicely written. I'm saving it as my K9 10 Commandments. Thanks for putting it together.


I agree.

But I disagree with the following quote by the OP. Dogs corrected like that don't know why they are being given that command. Their brains don't work that way. They just know they are on a long down, that is all they know.

*"For an example, ... Stark is EXCELLENT off leash, KNOWS what "heya" means (my recall command), I gave the command. Stark looked up, stepped toward me, looked back at the new dog then back at me and ran to the new dog, totally ignored my command. He was told to platz and was put on a long lead for the rest of the time outdoors. Correction for not listening to the command."*

Putting a dog on a long down because it didn't do something is an exercise in control but the dog doesn't learn anything.
The only thing to do is more work on the command that was not obeyed.


----------



## Laney

vietguy357 said:


> I like to keep my dogs outside once they get their vaccinations. They like having the freedom of coming and going in and out of their big dog house. Especially since we have a pretty big back yard for them to run and play. I never like the thought keeping my dogs trapped inside the house for any amount of time.


I agree. I don't like the dog to be trapped in the house. We have a dog door that is always open. But I really don't like the idea of my dog never being with me. He doesn't like to be alone, and he does not play by himself or get enough exercise when he is alone in our yard. He loves the bonding time with mommy and daddy, and I look forward to it everyday. Dogs should definitely spend lots of time outside, just not locked up and alone. We spend all of our time outside together (park, beach, dog parks, hikes, outdoor malls, etc).


----------



## Shepherdgirl41

Our day goes like this. We walk in the am,play and do some training then she naps. After lunch we do for a walk and do some more play time and train time then it's nap again. Then it's dinner time and another walk. Right be before bed she get her kong filled with treats and then it's settles for the night.


----------



## jakesowner

My Jake enjoys a round of wrestling with my son, tug of war with my husband, being a horsy for my 3 yr old daughter, and fetching the ball with my 6 yr old, with me he loves to snug and lick me and just loves to be rubbed down and of course the occasionally chewing on my hand ( softly of course), he is such a good dog to us, loving and soo friendly, but watch out when someone rings the bell or knocks at the door, he then pulls out his manly bark and let the one at the door know, hey dont you do anything stupit or you have to deal wit me,lol


----------



## sjones5254

We have a doggie door with a acre fenced in. We also have 6 dogs so someone is always playing inside or outside. We also go to the Bark Park but we cant take 6 at a time so we have to alternate who goes but abby(gsd) & peaches(weim) always get to go cause they are the biggest


----------

